# New Job - New prep circumstances. Thoughts?



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll be taking a new job with my same company. Here's what will impact my "preparations" in positive and negative ways:

*Home* - I'll be working from my home office. I'll be home quite a bit, which makes me happy in a lot of ways. We live in the perfect place, so there's no "bugging out" likely!
*Distance* - I'll be traveling more during the day. Not typically anything overnight; but it'll be fairly common to drive 150 miles away. Almost certainly will be a fairly rural area close to an interstate (which brings me close to home).
*Income* - More income, more to spend on preps!

I'd really like to hear some inputs on the distance. I feel like this requires my "get home bag" to be a lot bulkier. While I primarily prepare for economic collapse, an EMP strike when I'm 150 miles from home could suck! I could potentially need to _walk_ 150 miles home in a Minnesota winter. That could take a week or more.

Is this something realistic enough to prepare for? The scientific consensus on how an EMP effects vehicles is "No Idea." It'll be a newer corporate vehicle, so no chance at driving the old 78 around! In my mind, this could entail, in addition to the usual GHB/BOB:

Long gun
A lot of food
A lot of cash
Communications at that long distance

Do you all think it's worthwhile to prepare for such a situation? It's a pretty monumental task ahead of me if so.

*Thanks ahead of time for doing what you folks always do - help! You're an excellent community.*


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Home is my bol also. My gear for travel in modular, depending on how far from home I travel. Any time I travel further than I can walk in 2 days, gear is added to my vehicle. This pic is my “less than 150 mile” kit.

I figure 150 miles could easily take 4 weeks on foot in chaos or in winter. The storage box has 2 weeks of food and everything I need to cook and to process game or fish. It also contains fire starting items for any conditions.

The 5 gallon pail with gamma seal lid contains 8 snares, dyed and sent sealed, a rigged trotline/bait, ammo for long gun and pistol and a full set of camo clothes and rain gear, and a good camp axe. It also contains a halter in case I come across a horse.

The pack contains rope, a tarp, dingy, 550 cord, a light blanket and hiking boots. To the right is a game cart, designed for hauling deer out of the woods, rated to 400lbs. It can also be used as an improvised pack saddle. There is no way I can carry the basic gear I need for a month (plus), but it’s still less than 120lbs.

I have my regular small pack in my truck with contains my medical kit and a micro version of the above giving me about 4 days of gear. Less than 12lbs. My gear changes slightly for warm months or cold months so I repack every spring and fall. 

You didn’t state if this 150 mile trip is a specific location or multiple locations. The later would make it a bit more difficult. I would always plan 4 routes back and scout them, google satellite images reveal lots of possible assets. I would map rail lines and rivers. I have a lot of rivers to deal with and have a small rubber dingy that I can inflate. Using a river for travel in chaos has a lot of appeal. If you can fly a Cessna I’d also know the location of every small airport.

For cash I carry 10 silver eagles and a roll of silver dimes.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The only thing I can suggest is to maybe get a folding bike to keep in your car/vehicle for a fast trip home if you have to leave your vehicle.

http://www.besportier.com/archives/folding-bike-bag-by-bergmonch.html


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Grimm said:


> The only thing I can suggest is to maybe get a folding bike to keep in your car/vehicle for a fast trip home if you have to leave your vehicle.
> 
> http://www.besportier.com/archives/folding-bike-bag-by-bergmonch.html


Their are full size folding bikes available. I have one, and it fits in any trunk I have. Expect to spend $600


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

If Minnesota is anything like Nebraska, cell phones only work in about have the state. You might consider a satellite phone.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Ford Tarsus being sapped by EMP.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

+1 on the folding bike and snowshoes in Winter.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

You left out an atomic attack, tornado, earthquake, dust storm, snow storm, terrorist attack in the 3 state nuclear power plants, with over 1250 water dams some over 50 years old and in need of repairs a small explosive device can put a damper in your day so you may need a boat also, actually you better get a tractor and trailer to carry all your gear.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

basic survival is basic survival.. I dont get all caught up in what the bag is called and I do not prep for specific problems but rather general problems. If you are on the water, yeah that is a little different but overland kit is all pretty much the same to me. My sentiments in regards to the whole GHB movement is that being prepared to go home is not a very high preparedness level. Going home is certainly preferred but unless you can predict exactly what crisis may be in your future, its no guarantee. The question is: what do you want to have with you at the onset of a crisis which may displace you for 72hrs? Thats is the question I ask myself and that is the way I develop my kit. Some may feel differently and that is perfectly ok.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I think I agree with Wikkador. I would not prepare a big, heavy GHB. I would consider travel and communication to be most important. If you can get your ham license (just the first level -- tech class), you can carry a Baofeng hand-held radio with you and communicate with your spouse via the local repeaters. For travel, make sure you've got good shoes and socks, clothing appropriate to the climate and weather, and some type of alternative transportation. A friend of mine used to have a lightweight electric bike. It's like the old mopeds -- you pedal most of the time, but it has a battery-powered motor assist for going up hills or long distances.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

One thing you didn't mention is your overall health and your conditioning. That will have a big impact on both the distance that you are able to travel under the best conditions as well as the amount of gear that you can transport. If you are not reasonably fit, you are not likely to be able to make a 150 mile trip, regardless of how much equipment you have with you to start.

Do you need a long gun? In my opinion, yes, you do, especially if you're that far away from home. I don't leave the house without one in my vehicle, unless there is some reason that I would be leaving it unattended for several days (like in an airport parking lot). What long gun is with me changes depending on distance from home and what I perceive the threat climate to be at that time. Usually I have some type of AR in my vehicle, but if I am going to be further from home, a Ruger takedown .22 might get thrown in there. Sometimes it's just a shotgun. Another good candidate for a far away from home long gun is one of the combo guns made by Savage, ie. a .22 over 20 ga combo gun. They are good for both hunting and self defense, but you're trading that for slow to load. But they will break down into a fairly small package, which is an asset too.

You are on the right track, you're thinking about the problem and asking for advise on how to solve it. A lot of it is going to boil down to what you feel that _you_ can accomplish. Just remember that ounces equal pounds, and pounds equal pain when planning your gear. Anything that can do double or triple duty is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I'm just tossing out ideas so feel free to ignore any suggestions.

For the winter time, I'd look at skis, ice skates, the aforementioned snow shoes, and a small sled for carrying supplies. I'm basing this on the normal weather, and the fact that Minnesota has so many lakes.
In the summer, I'd look at the bike, a scooter, and perhaps an inflatable canoe/boat.

A survival rifle (AR-7 or similar), a slingshot, and fishing hooks/line will enable you to gather food.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Like Marcus said, I was thinking a sled of some sort to carry gear.

Do you have an EMP proof vehicle that someone would have access to during your work hours? I'm thinking maybe you could arrange a pick up point(s) to at least cut down on some of the hike. 

Some of those emergency food bars would be good in that situation. Plenty of calories, compact, & lightweight. 

Careful consideration of the amount of people, terrain, possible resources, etc available on the route(s) you'd take to get home would be crucial.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Would your company vehicle be more less permanently assigned to you or would you just draw from a motor pool? the reason for this question is that I have system under development that I think would be very helpful in parked EMP protection (assuming that it would effect a modern motor vehicle) to a far greater extent than with out it.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. To answer a few questions...I am in good shape. Not a spec-op triathlete, but healthy. It would be my vehicle (a Ford Escape) that only I drive, no motorpool. As far as destination, it will vary each day, but 150 miles is the extent of the longest drive.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> The only thing I can suggest is to maybe get a folding bike to keep in your car/vehicle for a fast trip home if you have to leave your vehicle.
> 
> http://www.besportier.com/archives/folding-bike-bag-by-bergmonch.html


I don't see any means for propulsion. Coast down inclines?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I like the sled and snow shoes for winter. I'd maybe also add a full size splitting and chopping ax head to the pack. Being able to process firewood would be key I think and you can always carve a handle so no need to carry one. Could always just keep them in your car though if it's your personal vehicle. Also for winter, have you ever seen a kifaru sawtooth? Tarp tent with collapsible wood stove. Backpack able but I'd prefer to pull it on a sled. Pricey though. Warm season a bike is a great idea for those distances put it on a rack on the back of your car and get one of those little trailers to pull.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

hawkmiles said:


> ...I'll be traveling more during the day. Not typically anything overnight; but it'll be fairly common to drive 150 miles away. Almost certainly will be a fairly rural area close to an interstate (which brings me close to home)....an EMP strike when I'm 150 miles from home could suck! I could potentially need to _walk_ 150 miles home in a Minnesota winter. That could take a week or more...


*IF* the 150 miles was some of the same locations, several time's a month; all you need to carry in your vehicle is what you need to get to one of your storage units.

Rent a small storage unit or units in the locations you visit regularly. Storage unit(s) would have your get home supplies. EMP protected used moped or bicycle, MREs, ammo/weapons, water, tent/hammock, place to spent a night or two out of the elements, fuel and etc.

Interstate. Is there any travelers rest stops along this interstate? Parking areas? If yes, great location to bury a few get home supplies.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 5, 2014)

Might want to check out Camping World. They have a folding bike, it is a 3 speed and is fairly compact when all folded up.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

you mentioned,A lot of food.i'd go with 72HR to 120HR supply of food.(3 to 5 days)..just to cut down on weight..and include snares and/or traps.and maybe learn how to make snares and traps from whats in the imedeate area.like small saplings and tree branches..this way you can travel faster and easyer with what you have.and live off of the land,while saveing what supplies you have.for when it's really best idea to use/eat it..


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

One other thing if you go the bike route. They make ski attachments for them which would help in the winter.


----------

